# معادلة حساب وزن الدكت تحدى لم نجتمع على معادلة ثابتة



## اسلام عمار (7 مايو 2011)

لمن يعرف معادلة حساب وزن الدكت فى التكييف ومعادلة حساب العزل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يا زميلنا العزيز ، الموضوع ببساطة انك تحسب المساحة الجانبية للدكتبالمتر المربع يا هندسة ، وطبقا لعرض الدكت تحدد الجيج ان كان 24 او 26 او 22او20 و لكل قياس(جيج guage ) يوجد وزن المتر المربع ، اضرب المساحة المحسوبة للدكت بالمتر المربع × وزن المتر المربع × 1.2 لتعويض الدوسرة و القص المهدور، تحصل على وزن الصاج المطلوب علما بأن نسبة الهدر تتوقف على مهارة الفني


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 مايو 2011)

في المرفقات جدول لحساب مساحة الدكت ومنه نستفيد من حساب كمية العزل , وبضرب هذه المساحة بكثافة الصاج حسب الكيج المستخدم نحصل على كتلة الصاج المستخدمة والتي فنيت شرحا في مواضيع سابقة


----------



## اسلام عمار (7 مايو 2011)

الفففففففففففففف شكرا للمهندس 1- صبري سعيد 2-و[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u366200.html"]riyadh1[/URL] 
باشامهندسين اعرفت انا 
معادلة المساحة مساحة العزل = ؟ هل هى المساحة الجابية للدكت
weigth = (w+ h) x lenght xweight of 1 m^2 x1.2
الوزن الدكت = المساحة الجانبية x وزن المتر مربع الواحد من اللوح حسب الجيج1.2x


----------



## احمد بيو (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم تقصد المساحة الجانبية محيط القاعدة *الارتفاع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2011)

تخيل ان لديك علبة سجائر و العياذ بالله 
قص الطرفين يصبح عندك ماسورة مستطيلة المقطع 
مقطع العلبة له جانبان صغيران هما ارتفاعي الدكت و الحانبان الكبيران هما عرضي الدكت و طول علبة السجائر هو طول الدكت فتكون المساحة الجانبية = مجموع العرضين + مجموع الارتفاعين و الحصيلة تضرب في الطول و بهذا تكون لديك المساحة الجانبية 
اجعل وحدة القياس بالمتر لتصبح المساحة مقدرة بالمتر المربع اضرب المساحة × سمك الصاج × كثافة الصاج تحصل على الوزن او اضرب المساحة × وزن المتر المربع من الصاج المستخدم 
حصيلة ذلك يتم ضربها × 1.2 كمعامل هدر لتحصل على الوزن الحقيقي للقطعة و لو موش مصدق اوزنها


----------



## mohamed alhmad (8 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عماد ا ح (8 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تخيل ان لديك علبة سجائر و العياذ بالله
> قص الطرفين يصبح عندك ماسورة مستطيلة المقطع
> مقطع العلبة له جانبان صغيران هما ارتفاعي الدكت و الحانبان الكبيران هما عرضي الدكت و طول علبة السجائر هو طول الدكت فتكون المساحة الجانبية = مجموع العرضين + مجموع الارتفاعين و الحصيلة تضرب في الطول و بهذا تكون لديك المساحة الجانبية
> اجعل وحدة القياس بالمتر لتصبح المساحة مقدرة بالمتر المربع اضرب المساحة × سمك الصاج × كثافة الصاج تحصل على الوزن او اضرب المساحة × وزن المتر المربع من الصاج المستخدم
> حصيلة ذلك يتم ضربها × 1.2 كمعامل هدر لتحصل على الوزن الحقيقي للقطعة و لو موش مصدق اوزنها


 المهندس ده بيقول كلام ذى الفل 

شكرا شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا زميلنا العزيز اتمني لك التوفيق و ياريت تتكرم و تمر على موضوعاتي و ان شاء الله ستجد مايفيد و نسألك الدعاء


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 مايو 2011)

الف شكرا برجاء التوجييه للمشاركات التى قمت بها باشاء مهندس صبرى سعيد وارجو ا عمل مقابلة شخصية بين وبينك
الاميل بعد اذن مديرالموقع 
[email protected] 
حيث نود عمل مشترك للارتقاء بالمستوى للمهندسين فى النوداى والنقابات 
0104339923


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مايو 2011)

أهلا بكم مهندس عمار 
و ان شاء الله نتواصل غلى الإيميل الي ان نتقابل في رمضان باذن الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 يونيو 2011)

لماذا فى رمضان احنا هنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يونيو 2011)

اذا كنت في الخبر او الدمام اهلا بك 0596622225 اما لو كنت في مصر فسيكون هذا موعد اجازتي باذن الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 يونيو 2011)

الله المستعان وتجى بالسلامة انا اشاء الله


----------



## mechanic power (24 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## اسلام عمار (25 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء الله نتواصل و نتقابل في رمضان باذن الله ياباشا مهندس صبرى


----------



## hf m7md (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى جزاكم الله خير
ولكن انا كنت عايز اعرف الوزن لكل متر مربع الصحيح كام عشان انا عندى كذا معادله وكل واحده بتدينى ناتج غير التانيه
يعنى عندى معادله مثلا لو الضلع الكبير اقل من 18بوصه بيكون الوزن 5.64 كجم/م2 
ومعادله اخرى بتقول لو الضلع الكبير اقل من 30 بوصه بيكون الوزن 4.75
ولو الضلع الكبير اقل من 49 بوصه بيكون الوزن 6.4 

فياريت لو اعرف افضل طريقه تدينى اقرب ناتج للواقع


----------



## hf m7md (5 أغسطس 2011)

وكمان فى ناس شغاله انها تحسب الصاج بيعمل كام شيت صاج وتضرب العدد فى وزن شيت الصاج
ولو دا الصح فى كل الكثافات كام هو وزن لوح الصاج


----------



## hf m7md (5 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت بقا لو المهندس صبرى سعيد رد يقولى كمان حساب وزن الكوع اكون شاكر ليه جدا


----------



## ahmad ata (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## سعدالله سالم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تحسب المساحة السطحية للدكت في طول الدكت في الكثافة لنوع البليت المستخدم لنحصل على الوزن
m3*kg/m3=kg


----------



## اسلام عمار (30 يناير 2013)

ولحساب الجسم الدائرى على سبيل يوجد مدخنة ونريد عمل عزل لها بصوف صخرى وبعدها نعمل تغليف بالمنيوم كلادينج 
الاول
a= 3.14 x d x l المساحة السطحية للاسطوانة 
وبعد ذلك *m/v=p 
p الكثافة -- m الوزن --- v الحجم 

لو مش عارف الكثافة ادخل على جوجل وابحث على كثافة باسم المعدن المطلوب وبعدين
v=a x t 
**t** سمك ا*لمعدن - d القطر -- l طول الاسطونة 
v= 3.14 x d x l x t


----------



## nofal (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## M.M.Gamal (27 فبراير 2013)

hf m7md قال:


> يا ريت بقا لو المهندس صبرى سعيد رد يقولى كمان حساب وزن الكوع اكون شاكر ليه جدا



يا ريت يا جماعه لو حد يجاوب علي سؤال الباش مهندي محمد يبقي ليكم جزيل الشكر علشان انا عندي نفس السؤال


----------



## مصطفي001 (27 فبراير 2013)

بصو يا جماعة انا المهندس عندنا علمني احسن وزن الدكت بالمعادلة دي
m = (w+d)*length *thickness*.4(constatnt)


----------



## مصطفي001 (27 فبراير 2013)

m( kg ) , w,d(inch ) l(meter) t(mm ), .4(constant) جربوها هتلاقوها صح ان شاء الله


----------

